# Alpha Antivirus



## Valnyr (Oct 29, 2009)

Just today i was just attacked by The Alpha Antivirus Virus. It sucked, now i have to seek help and remove it. Have any of you ever been attacked by this virus?


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 29, 2009)

...No Idea.

Are we talking, like Resident Evil?


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 29, 2009)

No, a real computer virus.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 29, 2009)

Hit your computer with a mallet.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 29, 2009)

OH BOY, I CAN HEAR FOX NEWS SHITTING THEMSELVES NOW


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh jeeze. *Facepalm*


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 29, 2009)

Ahem... *points*

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=27


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 29, 2009)

uuuh, Wut?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 29, 2009)

MalwareBytes Antimalware which is a LIGIT program is free and can do the job for you.

However run it from SAFE MODE, as safe mode boots bare minimal programs it shouldn't boot the bug.  that way none of it's files will be in use and thusly not be undeletable.


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 29, 2009)

Only time I've seen something like that in person was the infamous "Antivirus XP" virus. A friend of mine managed to catch it while downloading "King Ralph" on LimeWire. :V


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not sure if you deserve it.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, considering it's next to impossible to get a virus unless you're doing something stupid/questionable/illegal on the internet, I would have to say that the OP at least partially deserves it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 29, 2009)

Reformat.
It works for me.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 29, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Reformat.


This. Only way to be 100% sure.

Failing that, Malwarebytes Anti-Malware seems to be the general consensus on the webbernetz. Though ComboFix also seems to do the job.

And since this is a technical question, I'm moving it to the technical forum.


----------



## Shino (Oct 29, 2009)

^
Agreed with net-cat. Format if you wanna be thorugh (full, not quick). Also, once you get your compy back up and running, for the love of all that is digital, get some anti-virus. If you already had some, it obviously didn't work.

One suggestion if you need something free and easy, is Microsoft Security Essentials. Downloads in about a minute, and it's set-and-forget. AVG ain't bad either.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 29, 2009)

^this. AVG saved me more than once. i once got an anti-virus virus, and only AVG got rid of it 100%


----------

